# New to DTG. Looking for advice on dtg printer w/ limited budget



## shempy (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm reletivly new to DTG and am very close to being able to purchase a low to mid priced machine (under $10-12,000 if possible). I want the ability to print on both dark and light tees and will only be using the machine for 3-4hrs per day 5 days a week. I've read many many many posts on tshirtforums but looking for advice for 2013/users as many posts are quite old. I have experience in screen printing and have been looking at DTG printers for a few years now. Im located in Orange County, CA. I will be printing most of my tees on 100% Cotton Ringspun tees & Organic tees.
Basically I'd like advice on:
1. Best DTG company and machine for the price/quality overall for what I need.
2. Best customer service (I hear I WILL have issues no matter what).
3. Best place to purchase ink/supplies (through same company or elsewhere?)
4. Best priced/quality speed treater system (or do you suggest manually spraying tees?)
5. Best software/rip systems: (I'm advanced in Illustrator/Photoshop)

Any feedback would be extremely helpful and thank you for your time!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

My answers are in Red

1. Best DTG company and machine for the price/quality overall for what I need.
If you want to do darks, there is very little in your budget range. There are a couple that are available..but they seem to have issues and very short warranty period. You might find a used one, but then you are buying someone's problem and if you are new to DTG I would not think of buying used UNLESS a warranty is still in place and transferable. And I only know of one DTG that is in your price range but it only does white/pastel. I have the unit and quite happy with it.
2. Best customer service (I hear I WILL have issues no matter what). The best customer service is hard to define and it will depend in large part on the sales person you are dealing with..Any of out DTG vendors will have some customers upset...to be expected..because so much of the operation depends on the temp/time where the unit is located plus going the proper maintenance Also to be considered is distance from your vendor to you...if you live in north Maine and buy from a CA vendor...that can make it more difficult
3. Best place to purchase ink/supplies (through same company or elsewhere?) I would always buy from my vendor
4. Best priced/quality speed treater system (or do you suggest manually spraying tees?) When doing darks, there is a huge learning curve..I had a unit that did darks, but I was never able to master the art of pre treatment with a spray bottle, wagner paint gun or brush/roller I could get a reasonable image most times when the first shirt is compared the 15th...you can usually see a difference...And it took twice as long to do darks...probably around 5-6 minutes compared to 90 seconds on my machine.I would surely get a pretreatment booth but this will cost $3K to $7K
5. Best software/rip systems: (I'm advanced in Illustrator/Photoshop) since the units will take most any image....I use mostly bitmaps...so any decent software will work..you can use illustrator, Corel, photo shop etc...As to rip software, the unit should come with one..


----------



## shempy (Sep 25, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> My answers are in Red
> 
> 1. Best DTG company and machine for the price/quality overall for what I need.
> If you want to do darks, there is very little in your budget range. There are a couple that are available..but they seem to have issues and very short warranty period. You might find a used one, but then you are buying someone's problem and if you are new to DTG I would not think of buying used UNLESS a warranty is still in place and transferable. And I only know of one DTG that is in your price range but it only does white/pastel. I have the unit and quite happy with it.
> ...


Thanks Charles for your time! I notice you dont mention DTG brands? Are you not allowed to on here or do you just work for a company and dont want to conflict? I got a pm about a refurb DTG for just under $9 from equipment zone that does dark & light. Any thoughts on these machines?


----------



## coleen1 (Jun 8, 2010)

I have the DTG HM1 and love it. I bought mine new but a refurbished one should be fine.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Refurbished HM1 worth about 6K. Some companies are still selling refurbished Tjet 2 and Kiosk 2 for 6K plus, yet they are almost worthless due to no parts or print head supplies nearly Depleted! Só much for integrity. The HM1 parts are still available, although the printers it's based on have been discontinued. Parts should be available for 5 years plus. The weakest point being the 2400 mother board. The 1900 was subbed for the 2400 later in production cycle. The 2400 mother board was kept in place. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Shemp...I did not mention specific DTG units as they might be available in your area....I am not an employee of any company. I run a small store front in my city and do several methods of decoration...But for the record, the machine that gave me fits in mastering pretreatment and white ink was the Fast T Jet 2...now out of production with potential for parts shortage... The DTG unit that I currently use is the Veloci T DTG that is available from Digital Art Solutions in Tempe AZ and from Direct-to-Garment Printers, Ink, Parts & Support | Equipment Zone | DTG, Screen Printing Equipment, Heat Presses in NJ. It does not do darks but is fantastic for white and pastel...and is the easiest for maintenance of any machine I know of.
I would not buy any used DTG that did not have a warranty...most have very strict maintenance procedures. I suspect the unit you got a PM about is a refurb Fast T Jet. You might want to do a search on this unit to gain more information


----------



## NuTeeBizz (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Charles, I have a few questions: 
1.Where did you get your DTG from, Digital Art Solutions or Equipment Zone?
2.If you bought your from DAS, how would you rate their service? (0-10 zero being unsatisfied 10 being excellent) would you recommend to buy from them or you wish you have done differently?
3. I noticed that you'r in California also, do they have free shipping and do they charge tax since both the suppliers are out of states. How much the shipping costs if any?
4. Digital Art Solutions advertising their DTG $7,999 on their website. Is it a good price at this time?
5. Do you know exactly where this printer come from? I was told it shipped directly from Italy. Is that true?

Your answer is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

1.Where did you get your DTG from, Digital Art Solutions or Equipment Zone? *got mine from DAS...because I have a history with them..been a customer for over 8-9 years and have always been happy with their support and products...(the way their support works is a bit different, but I find that in the long run...the easiest...as you email your issue and when you talk them them it cuts down on time on the phone etc)..Having said I got from DAS...HOWEVER.....EZ is no longer selling the Veloci T!!!!!*
2.If you bought your from DAS, how would you rate their service? (0-10 zero being unsatisfied 10 being excellent) would you recommend to buy from them or you wish you have done differently?*Totally satisfied...*
3. I noticed that you'r in California also, do they have free shipping and do they charge tax since both the suppliers are out of states. How much the shipping costs if any? *I really can't speak to shipping costs etc for either company as I have no idea how they do it...Since EZ is no longer selling the unit..DAS is the only place I know to buy it* *and they are in AZ*
4. Digital Art Solutions advertising their DTG $7,999 on their website. Is it a good price at this time? *I guess it is a good price as I don't know of another source in US. *
5. Do you know exactly where this printer come from? I was told it shipped directly from Italy. Is that true? *Yes...the unit does come from Italy...it is based on the EU version of the Epson 1100...EZ was the original master distributor in US but no longer...I do not know who is the master distributor*


----------



## NuTeeBizz (Mar 18, 2013)

Charles,
Thank you for the quick replied. Much appreciated.
Since you mentioned EZ will no longer selling the Veloci-T, I was wondering if EZ will still doing the initial walkthrough and setup for new owners or EZ will no long providing the service if they are not selling this printer? 

Is the Veloci-T come with the EZ RIP software or DAS has its own?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

as I understand it....and please do not hold me to this as this is a relative new development...but EZ will continue to provide support for units purchased from them...but since they are out of the loop for new sales, I would expect all support and setup help will come from DAS or any other source that might be selling the unit...AGAIN...this is only a guess...somewhat educated one..but never the less just a guess. I would guess...again that ugly word guess...the rip software would be the same that I got...but maybe DAS has their own...just have to contact them


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

NuTeeBizz said:


> Charles,
> Thank you for the quick replied. Much appreciated.
> Since you mentioned EZ will no longer selling the Veloci-T, I was wondering if EZ will still doing the initial walkthrough and setup for new owners or EZ will no long providing the service if they are not selling this printer?
> 
> Is the Veloci-T come with the EZ RIP software or DAS has its own?


Hi, in answer to your questions the rip software is made by Cadlink for that printer regardless of supplier. DAS are our only approved dealer in the US.


----------



## TUANISAPPAREL (Oct 14, 2012)

You should be able to find a used neoflex in your budget. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## NuTeeBizz (Mar 18, 2013)

Resolute DTG said:


> Hi, in answer to your questions the rip software is made by Cadlink for that printer regardless of supplier. DAS are our only approved dealer in the US.


Hi Colin,

Is the Smart Garment Printer from DAS (that's what they called) the same as R-Jet 5 Textile Printer? I think that's what this forum were saying that's the same.

Since DAS is only approved dealer in the US from Resolute, if I purchase this printer from DAS, who (DAS or Resolute) will be performing the initial installation, setup, and technical support?

What is the warranty on this machine? who do I contact for warranty issue?

What kind of training this printer provide and by whom (DAS or Resolute)?


----------



## bgp (May 17, 2013)

Call Neoflex talk with Peter, best DTG Printer, Company, Support, and DTG ink prices after I did my research.


----------

